# Container for RO/DI water



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been looking for a container for RO/DI water. I ordered a DI unit from bulk reef and I'd like to get everything ready for when it arrives. What kind of containers do others use? I'd like something around the 50 gallon mark but ideally tall because it has to fit in a closet beside the washer. About a 30 inch square footprint. I'm not sure if just any container will work, I don't want to taint my 0tds water.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

craigslist has 50g blue plastic barrels thats what alot of people use. Just make sure its safe to sue "what was in it previous"

Like this

50 Gallon Plastic Barrels - Excellent for Rain Barrels, Planters, Etc


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought mine from Otter Co-Op. Theirs have been used for juices and then sterilized. I'm sure there is a Co-Op in your area.


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Ill check out both and see which is easiest to get. I just wast sure because I read conflicting things online. Some use Rubbermaid bins from hardware stores, some use only white food grade containers.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Something like this? Drum & Barrel | Drums, Barrels & Pails | Closed & Open Head Plastic Drums - GlobalIndustrial.ca


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have been using the recycled barrel for over 10 years now for by salt mixing drum for over 10 years now.
I bought two from the post by MEDHBSI for a very long time. They cleaned that very well and could be used right the way.
I bought the one that has heavy wall with screw on lid for $25. Original used for sausages. They are far stronger and far cheaper than any Rubbermaid tubs you could buy at local hardware stores.


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

The one on craigslist are a little far away but I found some locally. Recycled and claimed to be food grade. I emailed and got a price of $40 for a 55 gallon.

Rain Barrel | Kelowna Drum Reconditioning


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought a food grade barrel from the feed store for $75. 45gallon


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Anybody have thoughts on this? 110 liter drums - Castanet Classifieds

I imagine calcium fertilizer should scrub out pretty easy?


----------



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry a newbie question...what is/are RI/DI?


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

RI is a typo on my part using my phone. but RO/DI is reverse osmoses deionized. Reverse osmoses (RO) is just like any filtered water you buy. the DI part reduces the water so it has no solubles, phosphates, nitrates, ammonia, various metals. So its basically just wet nothingness. Only used in salt water setups because the water starts as 0 and then you add the salt mix and give it the nutrients it needs to support life.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nothing wrong, just smaller and cheaper. An old 20/30g tank works as well. I bought an cheap old 80g acrylic at one point just to age water.


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

So I finally got round to moving things along. Rock is cycling in a container waiting for my fish tank. I bought a 55 gallon water container, but I have to clean it out. It has "fish oils" in it right now so smells pretty bad. Any tips on cleaning it? Do I need to be 100% thorough? Fish oils are used in vitamins so they are food safe. I was thinking lots of dollar store dish soap and a good scrub and rinse?


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Just a quick update on my past 2 hours. So when I thought fish oils, I was thinking like how easy it would be to clean olive oil off a surface. Wrong. This stuff was congealed! Tried soapy water with no luck. Then warm soapy water. Then vinegar. After an hour of that I said screw it and spent 6 bucks using the pressure washer at the local car wash! Got 95% of it off but theres still a residue round the inside. I fitted the bulkhead to the bottom and siliconed it up. It wasnt water tight due to the bottom not being completely flat. I'll leak test it tomorrow evening or Thursday and may even post a pic of how tight the space is. An extra inch bigger and I wasn't getting it in there. Whew. I'm off to buy a case of beer now. I can still smell vinegar and fish oils!


----------

